# 2cool Forum.....



## Capt Black (May 21, 2004)

I just recently purchased a brand new Olympus C5060 and I'm sure I'll have a ton of questions. Maybe y'all can help me out a little. Here is the very first pic I took. Later, Aubrey










downsized for this forum of course. The original is a little large LOL


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

Aubrey, what software are you using to process the pics? I use Adobe Photoshop Elements 2.0 which comes with many cameras, but is reasonably priced anyway. With digital pics, one of the very best things is the range of correction you can make to the pictures in the computer. On almost every picture, I do the following to some degree:


*Crop* (reframe) - to get the best presentation of the subject.
Adjust *Levels* - to get the black and white points set. This really helps on some shots to get the overall exposure and contrast looking better.
Use the filter *Unsharp Mask* - despite the name, this feature can add a lot of sharpness and focus to a picture.
If you use the same Elements software, I can give you some more specific tips on using these tools. But, I'm sure other software has similar tools. With these you can take many average shots and really turn them into something special. I can adjust most of my pictures in under a minute, so it doesn't take much time or effort either, once you get used to it.

Keep shooting - we love all of your big fish shots!

Bruce


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

If it was a film camera, I would have said the problem is "it's making a double image". LOL Very nice fish.

Want me to frame it for you?


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Congrats on the new camera, Aubrey. I suspect Camedia software came with it just like my Olympus C-740. Easy enough to do all the basic stuff for fish pictures - rotate, crop, resize...stuff like that.

Hmmm...you mean J didn't break your new toy?
Mike


----------

